# 350Z Tire Recommendations



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

Coming up on the first tire change after the Camber repair on my 03 350Z. I have the Touring Edition with 18" Rims, and was wondering what tires everyone has had the best luck with? I want high-perf tires that can handle well in rain, best with a water treadline. But I want to make sure I get tires that don't have the dual compound that suck once you get to the tread marker...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

dalton13 said:


> Coming up on the first tire change after the Camber repair on my 03 350Z. I have the Touring Edition with 18" Rims, and was wondering what tires everyone has had the best luck with? I want high-perf tires that can handle well in rain, best with a water treadline. But I want to make sure I get tires that don't have the dual compound that suck once you get to the tread marker...


I have Michelin Pilot sports and really like them. Great wet weather traction and good wear. Good to see another Dallas Z here, Welcome.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

I went with Potenza S-03's. I have no complaints after 5K, and will put them on again unless something better comes along.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm liking the new BFGoodrich g-Force KDW-2s. S03s are a very good street tire, but thats it.


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

im from dallas as well!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

350z-tech said:


> im from dallas as well!!


 I know... I think I live in the same complex as you. Villa Miranda?


----------



## Woogie (Jan 17, 2005)

michellin pilots and toyo proxy's work pretty well


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you dont have many tyres in the size for the 18, but they are all good tyres. the drawbacks of them are they are expensive, have poor treadwear ratings and are expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

The Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3 is an excellent dry/wet tire.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

I've got these on my Track and they seem pretty good on dry and wet roads.

Nitto NT-555 Extreme Tires
Front: 245/40ZR-18 93W
Rear: 275/40ZR-18 103W


----------



## joerx (Mar 9, 2005)

3-fity said:


> I have Michelin Pilot sports and really like them. Great wet weather traction and good wear. Good to see another Dallas Z here, Welcome.


I agree, I have the pilot sports on my Inf. G35 coupe, I read an article where they ranked 1st overall for wet and dry traction. Two downsides, they wear quickley, and are a little noisy. But, I feel the performance is more important.
joerx


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

joerx said:


> I agree, I have the pilot sports on my Inf. G35 coupe, I read an article where they ranked 1st overall for wet and dry traction. Two downsides, they wear quickley, and are a little noisey. But, I feel the performance is more important.
> joerx


What article would that be? Because they are by far not the best; they are a good tire, but not that good. In all tests the S03 typically wins especially when it comes to traction.

Also don't revive dead threads.


----------



## joerx (Mar 9, 2005)

dalton13 said:


> Coming up on the first tire change after the Camber repair on my 03 350Z. I have the Touring Edition with 18" Rims, and was wondering what tires everyone has had the best luck with? I want high-perf tires that can handle well in rain, best with a water treadline. But I want to make sure I get tires that don't have the dual compound that suck once you get to the tread marker...


Follow Fity's advice, I agree is best tire for the car, but not sure about wear.
The tire works so good I am not concerned with wear. A little noisy.
joerx


----------



## joerx (Mar 9, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> What article would that be? Because they are by far not the best; they are a good tire, but not that good. In all tests the S03 typically wins especially when it comes to traction.
> 
> Also don't revive dead threads.


In Road an Track about 6 months ago.


----------



## joerx (Mar 9, 2005)

joerx said:


> In Road an Track about 6 months ago.



I said in wet and dry. Other were better in wet, others in dry, but overall
tops in wet and dry.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

This one was so old I forgot I had already replied!

But since it's been revived...

dalton, you have gotten the wrong info on the dual compound thing. The reason for the dual compound is so that the tire retains its handling characteristics as the tread depth decreases.

Screw the nay-sayers...my S03's ROCK!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FSU_Z33 said:


> Screw the nay-sayers...my S03's ROCK!


The S-03PP and the BF KDW-2 are arguably the two best all around street tyres if treadwear is not a factor. In comming months though, the two Yokohama ADVAN models will present quite a challange, specefically the ADVAN Neova AD07, which may take the crown.


----------

